# London Film School or Goldsmiths?



## Nietzschezone (May 23, 2019)

Hello all! I really need some advice. 

My story is a bit... Annoying, so say the least. I got into LFS last year and didn't go because of the high tuition. I'm not from the EU so it would've been about 32k per year... After spending 50k per year for 4 years in my US undergrads education, this was just too much, especially for a degree which wouldn't pay it off.

So a year passed and I did nothing. I basically made a lot of mistakes, gotten on emotional turmoils and here I am. Trying to start once again. I still have the chance to attend LFS. I could pay that much money and spend two years, OR, I could go to Goldsmiths which I'm also accepted to and spend about 25k and graduate in one year. Since my undergrads were at a really awful school, (I'd say 94% acceptance rate ha) I want to go to a great school for my MA and learn, practice the craft, but also have a nice looking CV.

What should I do? I'm interested in creative documentary filmmaking by the way. Directing!

Please help me.


----------



## FreakINC (May 23, 2019)

I applied to both too, haven't heard anything yet. When did you apply for Goldsmiths and how long did it take you to hear back?


----------



## Nietzschezone (May 24, 2019)

FreakINC said:


> I applied to both too, haven't heard anything yet. When did you apply for Goldsmiths and how long did it take you to hear back?


I got in last year, so extending


----------



## Lalaig (May 26, 2019)

I will say go to Goldsmiths because documentary is its Strength imo and you will learn for people who are still part of the industry. 

I remembered one student’s graduation film being picked up by BBC. 
(Not sure if he pitched it to them)     See link if that helps - BBC Three - Chasing Dad: A Lifelong Addiction 
The students have consistently being shortlisted for student awards like BAFTA. 

I attended Goldsmiths and never missed any of the degree shows  by graduating students while I was there. The quality was impressive for a year long course.

Here are my own take but also do your research as to what works best for you 

1. The Media room is well equipped and you can borrow equipment for your filming.
2. You can audit classes you have interest in (attend classes) not for credit in any department you want. As a documentary film maker having  in-depth knowledge of various subjects will be added advantage 
3. The people teaching you usually  have ongoing projects and industry insights.
4. The media and communications  and Arts departments are the ‘holy grail’ of Goldsmiths. The film is under media and comms.
5. The environment is so supportive and if you are a ‘non conformist’ that’s a place for you. You will never feel out of place.
6. Lastly Goldsmiths will be anything you want it to be for you.

So at the end you will understand the term SFG (so f***ing goldsmiths) ?.  Since you are European also check creative Europe and subscribe for newsletter   @creativeeuropeuk.eu it organises something often for documentary or there about.


----------



## Nietzschezone (May 26, 2019)

Lalaig said:


> I will say go to Goldsmiths because documentary is its Strength imo and you will learn for people who are still part of the industry.
> 
> I remembered one student’s graduation film being picked up by BBC.
> (Not sure if he pitched it to them)     See link if that helps - BBC Three - Chasing Dad: A Lifelong Addiction
> ...



hi. thanks for your reply. so informative! did you do your bachelors at goldsmiths? in documentary? x


----------



## Lalaig (May 26, 2019)

No I didn’t do documentary but was in  a different department but always had interest in film. ?


----------



## Lalaig (May 26, 2019)

Facebook page  - Security Check Required


Also due your due diligence on LFS before you make a decision. I think you should write your pros and cons for both. If possible take a trip to London and go to both schools speak with current students if they are on ground.

Just don’t write LFS off. They may have their strength - manpower, equipment etc you may never know.

But generally if you are into ranking, accreditation and all that; people tend to choose creative skillset tick ✔️ courses. It’s a big deal to some people in the U.K because it is like certified quality. 






						Careers, jobs and skills training in film, TV, VFX, animation and games
					

ScreenSkills




					www.screenskills.com


----------



## Nietzschezone (May 29, 2019)

Lalaig said:


> Facebook page  - Security Check Required
> 
> 
> Also due your due diligence on LFS before you make a decision. I think you should write your pros and cons for both. If possible take a trip to London and go to both schools speak with current students if they are on ground.
> ...



How about UCL or UAL for film MA? 
LFS is impossible because its two years and around 30k per year... 
I'd need a one year course since its half as expensive. Goldsmiths has that, so does UAL and UCL. But not sure which is considered "the best"?


----------



## Lalaig (May 31, 2019)

I can’t speak for those schools because I don’t know their strength.

 Since documentary is your focus area that’s why I said go for Goldsmiths. 

check Queen Mary it has a strong documentary course. Westminster also,  I visited the Media department and it was great as per facilities.  Go to school websites and check out programmes, curriculum and faculties if you cannot physically go there.

 my honest advice would be to settle  for a school that best suit the direction you want to go as a filmmaker not just what work for everyone.


*** Not sure if I can say this on this forum, apologies if it’s not allowed. 

(You can also go to the student room forum since that’s for UK schools perhaps you could meet students who are in studying those courses to ask and get a feel)


----------

